# Fairfax India FIH.U



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Got in just over $11 , my 1st USD stock . Any take on the future and any issues that may affect stock price ?

Thanks


----------



## 3junior (Jan 31, 2018)

https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/transportation/airlines-/-aviation/bengaluru-airport-reports-25-million-passenger-traffic-in-2017-remains-indias-third-busiest-airport/articleshow/62710878.cms


----------

